# Klein pass through RJ45s. Which ones fit cat 6?



## Emmett Kelly (Sep 8, 2021)

I bought a Klein installation tool, and RJ45 connectors for Cat 5 cable. They're pass through, so it makes it easier to install the connectors.

I bought a reel of Cat6A cable. The Cat 5 RJ45s do not fit on the individual conductors. The wires or the insulation is too big, and the wires won't go into the holes in the connector.

Do Klein's Cat 6 connectors have larger holes that will accommodate the Berk-Tek Cat 6A, UTP riser cable?

Thanks


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes the Cat6 fit cat6 cable much better, who would have thought, lol. I have no issues at all with the CAT6 connectors. Love that klien crimper.


----------



## Emmett Kelly (Sep 8, 2021)

MotoGP1199 said:


> Yes the Cat6 fit cat6 cable much better, who would have thought, lol. I have no issues at all with the CAT6 connectors. Love that klien crimper.


Wasn't sure if the Berk Tek demanded special Leviton connectors.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.


If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.


Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register.


We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

